# Advice needed Please



## Lea78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I'm hoping someone can help me and point me in the right direction. DH and I started on the ivf treatment last march and were very lucky to become pg on our 1st attempt and now have a gorgeous 4 months old baby boy (Stay postive ladies, it will happen for you), we also had 2 embies frozen. We would love another baby in the future but don't know how we go about getting the ball rolling again, are we entitled to another go? Do we have to start process again and go back on the waiting list etc? if so is it best to get on there now 
So many questions so spoke to my GP and basically he didn't know and said to try to find out myself but if no joy go back to him - great!!!

Any help/guidance is appreciated. 
Lea. xx


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi congratulations on your successful cycle and the birth of your son. I'm pretty sure that once you have had a child you are no longer eligible for NHS treatment. I'm not sure but maybe moving your frosties to a private clinic may be an option x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Lea


Unfortunately now you have had a successful treatment you will no longer be eligible for NHS IVF/FET treatments


If you want to use your frosties you will first need to speak to the clinic as to whether they can offer a private FET (I don't know if IVF clinic are doing private treatments with all the changes at clinic etc ) or how to transfer them to another clinic


----------

